
Show HN: A layer on top of Google maps for lockdown-related adjustments - tollie93
https://openduringcov.id/?hn
======
tollie93
Hi Hackers,

I’ve started to build opendurincov.id as I’ve found that for me and those
around me:

1\. It’s difficult to keep track of the changes in how food and retail shops
near us operate (updated opening times, takeaway only, etc.) 2\. Our opinions
on the place we like to go to are changing depending on a variety of factors.
Is there a long queue? Is hygiene respected? etc.

So I basically get user location, then fetch data from the google Places API.
I pull from my own db containing contributions and comments from locals, and
voila!

I hope it can be useful to you and those around you and if it is, please
contribute and comment on the web app! :)

